# Bay Flats Lodge - LATEST FISHING REPORT



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

October 12, 2016

*Capt. Harold Dworaczyk*
Redfish have been steady using live and dead bait in the lakes. Trout have mostly undersized with some isolated pockets keeper fish to 20 inches over SAB shell in 3-5 ft of water.

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Completed 2 great days on Monday with Daniel, CarMan, Willie, Roger and Clint from the great state of Texas on a coastal safari of sorts. You know its great to entertain clients for the lodge and then sometimes they just become immediate friends, and thatâ€™s the way this group rolled. Speckled trout and Redfish and a variety of other fish tooâ€¦good times all done Texas style at Bay Flats Lodge.

Tuesday, day 1 of a 2-day trip, was a good day for catching a variety of species including Trout, Red, Shark, Jack, Sheep, Black, Lady, Cat. Rob, Denise and Tanya, from New Mexico and Nacogdoches, had some fun on a Chamber of Commerce weather day here in Seadrift at Bay Flats Lodge. Good family fun and looking forward to Day 2 on Wednesday.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*










*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sun and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph..
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low around 75F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.08 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 73F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low around 75F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
Isolated showers are expected through the afternoon as a weak surge of higher moisture pushes west across the region. A weak to moderate onshore flow can be expected today. A moderate onshore flow is forecast for Thursday with additional isolated showers across the region. Isolated showers are possible Friday through Saturday with a weak to moderate onshore flow expected for the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 82.0 degrees
Seadrift 82.0 degrees
Port Aransas 82.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Continued Pics*

Cont


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

More


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*PIX*

PIX


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bow hunters*

MAKE YOUR NEXT BOWHUNT SUCCESSFUL. ONLY 2 1/2 HOURS SOUTH OF HOUSTON WITH BAY FLATS LODGE.

FIRST CLASS/GUIDED TEXAS TROPHY WHITETAIL BUCK HUNTS

150-170 $5,000
170-190 $8,500
190-200 $9,500
200 plus $12,000
Lodging and Meals $205 /per person


----------

